# American Horror Story: Coven



## MikeH (Oct 9, 2013)

New season of AHS starts tonight at 10 on FX. I'm madly in love with this series for multiple reasons. They always change the story with every season, which keeps things interesting and doesn't leave much time to drag things on. Secondly, they're constantly pushing the boundaries of what's acceptable on tv. The new season, for those unaware, is based in New Orleans and revolves around a school for witches. Seems harmless and cheesy, but knowing these guys, they'll make it terrifying and grotesque. This is much needed as a distraction from Breaking Bad being over.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 9, 2013)

I like the AHS series. I watched season 1 when it first aired but unfortunately, I did not watch much of Season 2. I though it was cool that Adam Levine (Maroon 5 singer) was in the first episode of season 2. I'll definately want to see what season 3 has to offer.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll definitely be watching.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 9, 2013)

It was Freaking amazing has the best start of all the seasons.


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone know if this is gonna be on Hulu or is it just kind of a "tough shit ....face" scenario?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 10, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Secondly, they're constantly pushing the boundaries of what's acceptable on tv.



pushing the boundaries of what is acceptable on non-premium cable  but specifically this show doesn't deviate too much from what FX has done in the past with Nip/Tuck (same creators) and Rescue Me. same sexuality, just more on screen violence; which even then is not too much more intense than what Supernatural was able to get away with on broadcast


----------



## MikeH (Oct 10, 2013)

This season is going to be awesome. First episode is already crazy.


----------



## crg123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Spoiler



Soooo... can anyone clue me in about why/ how its witchcraft she kills people with her vagina. I don't get how that's a useful power... Is there some background to this? seems more like shit luck/ a curse on her. Idk maybe I'm missing the point....


----------



## DVRP (Oct 10, 2013)

So good! Ive only seen the second season, Might have to watch the first now


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 10, 2013)

@Crg123 - I said the exact same thing to the wife last night while watching it. I liked the episode, but yeah I was saying how is that a power or ability?


Rev.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 10, 2013)

They call her the black widow. Which, you can look up what female black widows do after getting busy...


----------



## LanguageOfStrings (Oct 13, 2013)

I liked more 1st season of AHS, madhouse was too wicked to me and dropped it =) there were not characters I liked.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 14, 2013)

Liked the first episode, looking forward to seeing where they go with this season 

crg123 & rev: it was the first episode, give them time to explain and expand on what's going on


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 14, 2013)

technomancer said:


> crg123 & rev: it was the first episode, give them time to explain and expand on what's going on



Hey now, I _did_ say I liked the episode  Just one of those immediate thoughts ya know? 


Rev.


----------



## Dalcan (Oct 14, 2013)

So excited. I thought the premier was good.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 14, 2013)

Good/decent 1st episode. Kinda reminds me of The Craft (1996). Kathy Bates, as always, gives a good performance in whatever she does. 

I really like the power that Queenie has, though, her power, IMHO, would seem more usefull in hurting/killing people than anything else, like a assassin or something. Hope no one drops a bucket of blood on Emma Roberts on her prom night.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 15, 2013)

This is seriously one of only two shows that I watch.....I love this series. This is gonna kick ass.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 23, 2013)

Loved that episode. Things are getting saucy.



Spoiler



I'm curious if Fiona killing the girl will keep her from dying, or if it's just her removing another obstacle in her search for immortality.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 23, 2013)

First snow just hit here and my cable crapped out, but only on FX WTF!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 24, 2013)

Its been good so far to me.


----------



## Sithman55 (Oct 24, 2013)

its been crazy good so far


----------



## Kullerbytta (Nov 5, 2013)

Ermagerd, 'Coven' is so fûcking good so far!
Me and my fiancee pretty much watched the first and second season in one go because we couldn't stop watching 

Intro theme is crazy awesome... Sexiest theme I've heard in a while.

Also: 'Lana-banana'


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 6, 2013)

I havent watched any of it yet, but season 2 was so perfect!
Some shows I cant stand waiting a week for a new episode. So I've stayed away from this & the new Walking Dead, once they are have aired I'll nail the season over a few days


----------

